# Which big tubes + big pouch for a wrist rocket?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello,
I have bought something akin to these slingshots Daisy durable & tough Slingshots, accessories and Slingshot ammo for a very small price. To test the wrist brace.
I can say it feels great, especially with big tube and big pouch. I think I'm gonna keep this for big projectiles.

The tubes were very old and broke immediately, so now I need to replace them but there is no brand name, nothing. So I'm not sure about the tube size.

I measured approximatively as I don't have ultra precise tools, and it's like 0.4/0.5 mm inside diameter and 0.8/0.9 mm outside diameter. The tube is rather thin in fact.
So it's kinda hard to find these type of measurements for a roll of tube. I found one in my country which sells 30/70, 40/80. ( ELASTIQUE LANCE PIERRE TUBULAIRE CREUX - élastique tube vert - Les 3 cannes )
Cattyshack sells 30/60 too.

1) So i'm gonna go with 40/80 but I wonder if 30/70 or 30/60 will fit too, I hope the inside diameter will not be too tight.
*Anyone has opinion or experience to share on this? And where do you buy big tubes? (chinese only provide 20 inside diameter max)*

2) My current pouch is like 4cm wide so I looked for big pouches. Sy seller sells one, so it's cool. I've seen a big Warrior pouch on Etsy for rocks too.
*Any other seller of big pouch?*
I feel like it shouldn't be too hard to create my own, but as a beginner, already too many things to learn, do and buy .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You can buy the large rock pouches from Rayshot -








Rayshot







www.slingshotforum.com





He used to have a page here in the Vendor's section, but with the new update, the Vendor's have all been left out...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Pedroito, 3060s are a common roll tube replacement for wrist braced slingshots. I haven't used it myself. I keep a lot of 2040 on hand for other slingshots. With a lot of patience and a little lubrication (alcohol or spit) I can get 2040s onto the prongs. 
I really prefer attaching flatbands to replace the tubes. It's easy - align the band with the prong, overlap about an inch (25mm), and secure it with a wrap and tuck or wrap and tie. The wrapping can be with a strip of latex, an office rubber band or the Chinese tying ribbon/belt. 
Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Pedroito, 3060s are a common roll tube replacement for wrist braced slingshots. I haven't used it myself. I keep a lot of 2040 on hand for other slingshots. With a lot of patience and a little lubrication (alcohol or spit) I can get 2040s onto the prongs.
> I really prefer attaching flatbands to replace the tubes. It's easy - align the band with the prong, overlap about an inch (25mm), and secure it with a wrap and tuck or wrap and tie. The wrapping can be with a strip of latex, an office rubber band or the Chinese tying ribbon/belt.
> Good luck and good shooting!


ok thank you for this!! So I can try 3060 as well.

For 2040, isn't there a risk of them slipping or tearing though?

Also, I just saw Zach Fowler add any type of bands on the big wrist braced slingshot. So it should be all good





Reed Lukens said:


> You can buy the large rock pouches from Rayshot -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing at all in vendors subforum but there is one guy with a dedicated subforum and only one message lol wtf
I'm gonna PM him to see


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Big diameter tubes, you say?









Hirdhawks Dub Dub Catapult Slingshot Tube Bandsets Leather pouch and fitting kit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hirdhawks Dub Dub Catapult Slingshot Tube Bandsets Leather pouch and fitting kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think it’s Marksman that has those red tapered tubes with a big ol thick pouch. They stretch pretty good.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> Big diameter tubes, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool, though i need a roll of tube, found this Natural or Black Latex Rubber Tube Slingshot Catapult Band Elastic Various Sizes | eBay but some out ot stock, anyway i'll check it out in the future, good find!


----------

